# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Κόμβοι Βριλησσίων (Meetings)

## socrates

Υπάρχει κάποιος με διαθέσιμο φορητό εξοπλισμό στην περιοχή έτσι ώστε να δοκιμάσω το κατά πόσο μπορώ να δω την Omni του stardust από την ταράτσα μου;

(για να δω τι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ)

Όποια βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

ΤΙΑ!

----------


## cirrus

> Υπάρχει κάποιος με διαθέσιμο φορητό εξοπλισμό στην περιοχή έτσι ώστε να δοκιμάσω το κατά πόσο μπορώ να δω την Omni του stardust από την ταράτσα μου;


Stile mou PM me to tilefono sou kai tha se parw se kapia fasi na kanonisoume na kanoume to test.

----------


## Nikolas

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Συγνωμη για την εξαφανιση μου αλλα δυστιχως η μαμα πατριδα θελει θυσιες  ::  .

Εκτος απροοποτου θα ειμαι σπιτι ολο αυτο το σαββατοκυριακο και θα ειμαι διαθεσιμος για στησιμο εξοπλισμου και δοκιμες.

Let me know ή με SMS ή με PM (που θα δω σαββατο πρωι)

Τα λεμε το Σ/Κ

Νικολας

----------


## mayhem

Mayhem ,ακουει και λαμβανει,GGeorgan αυριο απογευμα,εκτος απροόπτου
θα εχω χρονο και ησυχία να στησω ενα linuxaki.πάρε με ενα τηλ το μεσιμεράκι να συνενοηθούμε.Οσον αφορα για την Κυριακή θα είμαι εκτος αθηνών και δεν θα μπορέσω.

----------


## ocean

Εχω μαζέψει εργαλεία, ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά, RJ-45 βύσματα και πρέσσα, καλώδιο FTP και γενικώς είμαι "ετοιμοπόλεμος" για αύριο ....

Αλλα θα κάνουμε κατι αύριο (Κυριακή) η τα στήσατε ολά σήμερα and I missed all the fun ???  :: 

Αν είναι να συναντηθούμε αυριο, ας με πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο (GGEORGAN, Nikolas σας εχω στείλει με PM το τηλέφωνο μου ...) για να δούμε τι ώρα και που ....


Ας ενημερώσει κάποιος για την "Πρόοδο των εργασιών"

----------


## ablaz3r

Εγω πάντως είμαι μέσα ή για Σάββατο ή για Κυριακή! Άντε να τελειώνουμε  ::

----------


## ablaz3r

Τελικά αποφασίστηκε τι μέρα θα βρεθούμε? Σάββατο ή Κυριακή?

----------


## ggeorgan

Ας είμαστε διαθέσιμοι, όσοι μπορούμε, και τις δύο.

----------


## ggeorgan

Πέστε, επιτέλους μια μέρα (εργάσιμη) για συνάντηση βράδυ γύρω στις 20:00 στην έδρα του σωματείου. Την εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται δεν μπορώ Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή.

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν τι λέτε για Τετάρτη βράδυ;

----------


## stardust

Καλησπέρα δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να ερθω την τετάρτη εαν κανονιστεί διότι την Πέμπτη δίνω μάθημα!!!!Μάλλον θα έρθω για να πούμε τα ουσιαστικά.

Ερώτηση κρίσεως:Τα ουσιαστίκα πότε λέγονται στην αρχή ή στο τέλος ενός meeting?

----------


## Nikolas

Θα ειμαι και εγω στο meeting (εκτος απροοπτου παντα)

Συγνωμη για την εξαφανιση μου αλλα Η πατριδα θελει θυσιες  ::  

τα λεμε στο meeting

----------


## ablaz3r

Θα περάσω κ εγώ την Τετάρτη αλλά για κανά μισάωρο μόνο...

----------


## mayhem

Παιδες γεια και χαρα,συγνωμη για την εξαφανιση,αλλα το τρεξιμο αυτο τον καιρο δεν περιγραφεται.Δεν βλεπω να καταφερνω για τεταρτη λογο διαβασματος(την Πεμτη δινω Μαθημα).
Μολις τελειωσουν οι εξετασεις,θα εχω χρονο.Πρεπει να βρεθουμε και με Bond,για να δουμε τι θα κανουμε με το μεταξυ μας link.

----------


## lambrosk

Ορίστε και η φωτογραφική κάλυψη του meeting!  ::  
Χάρηκα πολύ για την γνωριμία των μελών του κόμβου των Βριλλησίων, και είδα ότι όλα τα άτομα έχουν τρομερό σθένος, ευθύνη και σοβαρότητα όχι να κάνουν κάτι απλό και πρόχειρο αλλά να δημιουργήσουν τις προυποθέσεις για ένα υγιές, εξειδικευμένο και άρτια συγκροτημένο ασύρματο δίκτυο πλήρως εκμεταλευόμενοι μέχρι και την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια για βελτιστοποίηση της απόδοσης της τεχνολογίας αυτής.  ::  
Keep on going!
σύντομα πιστεύω θα έχουμε μια ενδιάμεση λεωφόρο επικοινωνίας με την περιοχή Χαλανδρίου-Ν.Ψυχικού-Χολαργού για να δέσουμε το κενό που υπάρχει σε αυτή την περιοχή.  ::

----------


## racer

Εχουμε και λέμε (clockwise απο αριστερά):

Άγνωστος, Nikolas, Hobbit, Stardust, Sotiris, Άγνωστος, v.t.b., GGEORGAN και η κορούλα του  :: 

Καλα το feeder στο τραπέζι τί το θέλατε???


ΥΓ: Εγώ θα επιστρέψω στα πάτρια εδάφη περι τις 12 Δεκεμβρίου. Απο εκεί και μέχρι τις 2 Φεβρουαρίου θα είμαι διαθέσιμος για κάθε απαιτούμενη αλλαγη/αναβάθμιση στην ταράτσα του ocean #799 (πχ εγκατάσταση ιστού και sector που θα καλύπτει το πολύδροσο/χαλάνδρι).

----------


## ggeorgan

Είναι φανερό οτι ο racer δεν παρέστη. Ο πρώτος εξ αριστερών μένει ανώνυμος, γιατί δεν έχουμε την ρητή συγκατάθεσή του να τον κατονομάσουμε, αλλά ο δεύτερος «άγνωστος» είναι ο papashark !
Πίσω από τον φακό έιναι ο lambrosk.

----------


## sotiris

> Καλα το feeder στο τραπέζι τί το θέλατε???


για να το δω εγω το μεγεθος.
προκειτε για το link που σκεφτομαστε να κανουμε με το Γιωργο (Ερυθραια-Πευκη).

----------


## racer

Αχ ναι, ο παπα-καρχαρίας είναι...και ελεγα οτι κάτι μου θυμίζει!!! ::

----------


## lambrosk

Και για τον άγνωστο απο αριστερά θα δώσω μόνο ένα στοιχείο που δεν νομίζω ότι τον επηρεάζει.Πίθανότατα το nickname του να είναι stef...  ::

----------


## ablaz3r

Να προτείνω ένα mini-meeting για αυτή την Κυριακή? Για συζητήσουμε τι θα γίνει με την DSL που θέλουμε να βάλουμε, καθώς και να γνωρίσουμε τους καινούργιους... Πείτε ώρα...

----------


## socrates

Αν είμαι Αθήνα την Κυριακή θα έρθω οπωσδήποτε.

Hot Spot στο πάρκο Ελευθερίας!  ::  
Με βλέπω να παίρνω wi-fi κάρτα για το PDA και να πίνω καφεδάκι στο Cult!  :: 
Μέχρι και VoIP client διαθέτει!

----------


## mayhem

Κυριακη ,χμμ,καλη ιδεα δεν θυμαμαι να εχω κανονισει τιποτα,θα περιμενω τον Aliens να ερθει να με σηκωσει  ::  .
Οσο για τις wardriving γνωσεις που ανεφερε ο racer,κανενα προβλημα φτανει να πετυχω τον cirrus on-line,και να μου στειλει τα logs,καθως βρισκονται στο φορητο του.

Την Καλημερα μου σε ολους

----------


## Nikolas

χμμμμμ
Το Σ/Κ ειμαι ενδον. Κατα συνεπεια δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω.
Κριμα αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχω αξια αντιπρωσοπηση.

Κριμα once again and keep up the good work all  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Για την μάζωξη την κυριακή ειμαι μέσα (αν δεν καταφερω να κρεβατοθώ ...) οπότε οταν κανωνιστεί ώρα ας μοy στείλει καποιος ένα PM/SMS κλπ

----------


## ablaz3r

Επειδή δεν βλέπω να προτείνει κανείς ώρα, να προτείνω εγώ! Τι λέτε για αύριο στις 7, στην Cult?

----------


## lambrosk

Εγώ λέω κατά το μεσημεράκι 15.00 περίπου...

----------


## socrates

Επέστρεψα Αθήνα οπότε θα είμαι και 'γω αύριο.
Προτιμώ μεσημεράκι-απογευματάκι αλλά δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα για πιο αργά.

Θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω σε μία τάξη τις απορίες μου από την χρήση του δικτύου  :: 

racer δεν βαρέθηκες την Αγγλία, δες τον Allien χαρές, που ήρθε μόνιμα στο Ελλάντα. Άντε να κάνουμε κανα link επιπλέον. Ήταν να μην γίνει η αρχή.

----------


## ablaz3r

Το meeting για σήμερα έχει κανονιστεί στις 6:30 στην καφετέρια Cult... Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε, έχουμε πολλά να πούμε....

----------


## racer

Λοιπόν,

Η στιγμή που όλοι περιμένατε, μεγάλο meeting Βριλισσιώτων με την ακόλουθη agenta:

1. Παρουσα κατάσταση - απολογισμός
2. Επόμενες κινήσεις (links με Πεντέλη, Χαλάνδρι, Ανατολή Αττική κλπ)
3. aDSL sharing
4. Επιπλέον μικρή Omni στον ocean που θα εξυπιρετέι τουλάχιστον τους mayhem, racer και hobbit και θα είναι και σε 802.11g
5. Κουβεντούλα  :: 

Προσκεκλημένοι είναι οί:
1. Ιδιοκτήτες κόμβων στα βριλήσσια και όσοι προσπαθούνε ακόμα η όσοι clients έχουνε προβλήματα
2. Τα καινούργια παιδία απο Χαλάνδρι, Πολύδροσσο και Πεντέλη
3. Ο GEORGAN για να μας επαναφέρει σε τάξη όταν ξεφευγουμε
4. Όποιος άλος θέλει. Όσοι έρθουνε με σκοπό να κάνουνε ερωτήσεις παρακαλούντε να έρθουνε διαβασμένοι  ::  
5. Εάν το meeting Ανατολικής αττικής γίνει Σάββατο 13, καλόν θα ήτανε να έρθει ο Capvar η ο Signal ως εκπρόσοπος  :: 

Προτείνω για Κυριακή 14 Δεκ. στο cult κατα το μεσιμεράκι (πχ 14:00-15:00) για να χωρέσουμε μέσα αν έχει κρύο. Αν κάποιος δέν μπορεί ας το αναφέρει, καλύτερα με PM. Το κινητό μου είναι 6973209678

ΥΓ: Η αδερφή μου θα παραστεί στο παραπάνω meeting, όσοι ξεγελάστηκαν και κανόνισαν για meeting ανατολικής αττικης καλα να πάθουνε!!!  ::

----------


## socrates

Δεν μπορώ να πω όχι στην αδερφή σου... εεεεε στο meeting ήθελα να πω!  ::  

Κυριακή μεσημέρι νομίζω είναι καλά!

----------


## v.t.b.

Αν γίνει κυριακή και μπορεί να πάει καμια ωρίτσα αργότερα ...

----------


## racer

Οκ!! Για τιν πάρτι του v.t.b. και μόνο fixaroume την ώρα για τις 16:00! Οποιος διαφωνεί να σηκώσει το χερι του!

PS: @hobbit: τι προίκα έχεις ήπαμε???

----------


## loser

Παίδες hello. 
Είμαι φοιτητής στην (καταραμένη) Τρίπολη και ιδριτικό μέλος του trwn(Tripoli Wireless Network). Μένω στο Χαλάνδρι(λίγο πιο κάτω από το γήπεδο) και θα με ενδιέφερε να έρθω στην συνάντηση σας για να δω τί παίζει στην περιοχή μου. Δεν σκοπεύω να βάλω κεραίες ακόμα (τα λεφτά για το trwn είναι ήδη αρκετά) παρόλα αυτά θα μου ήταν χρήσιμο να έρθω και σε μία συνάντηση του περιβόητου awmn. Μία χάρη μόνο μην γίνει πιο αργά από τις 16:00 γιατί θα έψω και ταξίδι να κάνω...............
Θα φέρω και φίλο (lamp) που ενδιαφέρετε να μπεί σύντομα (μένει στην Τούφα Χαλανδρίου).
Thanks

----------


## lambrosk

Αν δεν συμπαίσει με το meeting Αν.Αττικής θα προσπαθήσω να φέρω και τον Στεφ και θα έρθω οπωσδήποτε μιας και άυριο θα εκπέμπω ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ!!!  ::

----------


## racer

Ακυρο!

Μόλις έμαθα οτι πρέπει να παρεβρεθώ σε εκδήλοση σχετικά με F1 την κυριακή στις 16:00 που δέν μπορεί να αλάξει ώρα...άρα αναγκαστικά πρέπει να αλάξουμε αυτό το meeting ... είτε για κυριακή πολύ νωρίτερα (v.t.b. πότε μπορείς?) είτε για δευτέρα. Ακούω γνώμες!

----------


## socrates

Σχετικά έχω προσαρμόσιμες χρονικά υποχρεώσεις, οπότε θα μπορέσω είτε Κυριακή είτε Δευτέρα αρκεί να το ξέρω 1-2 μέρες πριν.

Προς το παρόν διαβάζω περί Proxy... έχω να κάνω ερωτήσεις  ::  
(βλ. όρους συμμετοχής στο meeting!)

@racer: Προίκα; Πρέπει να μιλήσω πρώτα με τον λογιστή μου, μετά με τον δικηγόρο μου και τέλος με τον χρηματιστή μου! Ααααα να μην ξεχάσω να παίξω και κανα Joker!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Εκδήλωση  ::   ::   ::  F1  ::   ::  Συγχωρίσε αν το παραπάνω αναφέρεται μόνο στο εν λόγο mirage (Άκου F1 εδώ έχουμε θαματα και πράματα να πούμε/κάνουμε  ::  ) . Κυριακή νωρίτερα με τίποτα. Από την μεριά μου πάει για άλλη μέρα. Αν είναι για δευτέρα ( ή σαββάτο ) να το συζητίσουμε.

----------


## racer

Σάββατο φτάνω ελλάδα, οπότε το ξεχναμε! Αφου δέν μπορείς νωρίτερα, τι θα λέγατε για Δευτέρα κατα τις 18:00 ? 

Βαγγέλη, έρχομε και να σε πάρω απ τη δουλεία αν θες (πρεπει να πάρω και το μπρίκι ενιγουεϊ)

Ακούω γνόμες! 

Startust ? Ablaz3r ? Signal ? Capvar ? Aliens ? Ocean ? lambrosk ? Prof_Chos ? Jopa ? Lamp ? άιντε έναν έναν θα σας λέω ?  ::

----------


## stardust

Eγώ μέσα για Δευτέρα 18:00

----------


## v.t.b.

Οκ. για δευτέρα, τα υπόλυπα θα τα δούμε όταν έρθεις με το καλό.

----------


## lambrosk

Δευτέρα μέσα και εγώ κατευθείαν μετά την δουλειά!
Απο Τούφα Χαλανδρίου προς Βριλλήσια .... 15" .  :: 
Για κατά τις 17.00 γιατί 19.00 έχει το πρόγραμμα Συνάντηση Νέων AWMN...

----------


## tiger

Αν και newbie στα θέματα του awmn θα ήθελα να παρεβρεθώ και εγω σε αυτή τη συνάντηση . Btw , αν είναι εύκολο ας φιλοτιμηθεί κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος να με βοηθήσει αν μπορεί να αρχίσω τις διαδικασίες ένταξης.... 
Μέχρι τώρα αν και βλέπω καλά τον Stardust δεν έχω δεήσει να μάθω κάποια hints n' tips για να τσουλήσει η ιστορία....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Ναι ούτος η άλλος ωραία παιδιά είμαστε ( και με προίκα  ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

::  Σπίτι διατηρητέο 450 τετραγωνικά με 14 στρέμματα κήπο στα Χανιά σας κάνει?  ::  
Αντε μην κάνω ποστ καμιά φωτό... 
χεχεχε  ::

----------


## Syrigx

Συγνωμη που παρεμβαινω στην πολυ ενδιαφερουσα συζητηση σας για την επικινδυνοτητα των mailing list ,αλλα ηθελα να πω οτι για Δευτερα στις 1800 ειμαι και εγω μεσα.Καιρος να γνωρισω και τους υπολοιπους απο εσας.

----------


## ablaz3r

Edited:
Άκυρο! Sorry  :: 
Απλά είδα ένα post του GGEORGAN που έλεγε για meeting 14 Δεκεμβρίου σπίτι του... Μετά είδα οτι ήταν 14 Δεκεμβρίου 2002...  ::

----------


## cirrus

Logika tha erthw kai egw sto meeting mia kai girizw stis 13.

racer: telika 12 h 13 petas? egw 13 mesimeraki.

aliens: ou re xipna

mayhem: tha erthis esi re?

Tha ta poume eki.

----------


## v.t.b.

Ανακεφαλαίοση:
Meeting:
ΠΟΥ? Στην Cult στην πλατεία ελευθερίας στα Βριλήσσια.
ΠΟΤΕ? Δευτέρα (μεθαύριο) στις 18:00
ΠΟΙΟΙ? Ξεκινάμε με Βριλησσιώτες και όλοι όσοι θέλουν.

Προσφέρομε για οδηγίες/roster του meeting.

Λύσεις ενημέρωσης μέσο email:
Με βάση συζητίσεις και οργάνωση εχθές και προχθές το UoA-NOC μπορεί και θέλει να προσφέρει μια αρτια και κομψή λύση που θα μπορώ να την παρουσιάσω/συζητίσω μεθαύριο.

----------


## socrates

Βριλησσιώτες, τώρα που έφτιαξε κάπως ο καιρός (και μπορούμε να ανέβουμε σε ταράτσες)...

και περιμένουμε και το σερβίτσιο (...εχμμ τα πιατοφίντερα ήθελα να πω), από τον Στέλιο (13 σύνολο από την περιοχή μας!!!) κατά το τέλος της εβδομάδας αν όλα πάνε καλά,...

δεν κανονίζουμε καμιά συνάντηση !

Έχουμε αφήσει κάποιες εκκρεμότητες από το προηγούμενο και καλό είναι να ανασυνταχτούμε γιατί οι γιορτές μας αποσυντόνισαν (και καλά έκαναν  ::  )

Υ.Γ. Με διευκολύνει καθημερινές βραδάκι ή Σάββατο μεσημέρι.

----------


## racer

Αυτό το Σάββατο (17 Ιαν.) μπορώ! Για τα υπόλοιπα Σ/Κ μέχρι να φύγω για UK δέν νομίζω...τι λέτε για αυτό το Σάββατο λοιπόν?

----------


## v.t.b.

Τα λέμε λοιπόν αύριο από κοντά

Απαντηστε ορέ θα βρεθόυμε αύριο στο γνοστο πλέον σημείο ????

Προτήνω Cult γύρο στις 18:30.

Συμετοχές:

---------------------

----------


## lambrosk

Αύριο μπορώ μέχρι 19.30 οπότε αν γίνεται να το κάνουμε λίγο νωρίτερα...
π.χ. 17.30;

----------


## lambrosk

_Ti έγινε μονο εγώ απαντάω..._  :: 
 ::  Και εγώ μαζί σου Βαγγέλη για Κυριακή  ::  ...

----------


## Syrigx

Ενταξει Βαγγελη το πιασαμε το υπονοουμενο  ::  .Ειμαι μεσα για Κυριακη.Θα τα πουμε τοτε απο κοντα

----------


## socrates

Μάλιστα, το Σάββατο λοιπόν ακυρώνεται...

εγώ πρότεινα έως μεσημεράκι Σαββάτου γιατί θα πρέπει να φύγω στο καπάκι για δουλειά εκτός Αθήνας το ΣΚ. Τώρα αν είναι να γίνει απογευμα-βραδάκι Κυριακής, ενδέχεται να έχω γυρίσει (θα προσπαθήσω).

----------


## racer

Οκ, Κυριακή απογεύμα. Να πούμε κατα τισ 17:00? Αν γίνει όπος την άλλη φορά θα ρηζώσουμε πάλι οπότε μήν ανυσιχείς Hobbit  ::

----------


## tdouk

> Οκ, Κυριακή απογεύμα. Να πούμε κατα τισ 17:00? Αν γίνει όπος την άλλη φορά θα ρηζώσουμε πάλι οπότε μήν ανυσιχείς Hobbit


Τελικά θα γίνει συνάντηση την Κυριακή?
Μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει κανείς?
CULT μετά τις 17:30? αν κατάλαβα καλά?
Εϊναι Open ?

Φιλικά
Τηλέμαχος

----------


## racer

Εχώ ακούσει απο 2-3 (που προφανός δέν πρόλαβαν να γράψουνε εδω) οτι Κυριακή απόγευμα είναι available. Άρα εγώ (όπος προήπα) θα είμαι εκί απο τις 17:00 και όσοι πιστόι προσέλθετε  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Η συνάντυση είναι την κυριακή προτείνω σαν ώρα "προσελευσης" γύρο στις 17:00 (το ακαδικαικό τεταρτο ισχύει) στο cult και ναι η συναντιση είναι για όλους (και για όλα που θα έλεγε καποιος) ....

----------


## socrates

Εγώ θα έρθω...

με την ευκαιρία έχει κανεις spare ταινία (καλώδιο 80αρι) για σκληρό δίσκο να μου φέρει στο meeting;

Ένα δίσκος δεν λέει να συνεργαστει (Primary Master Hard Disk Fail) και μία περίπτωση είναι να έχει χαλασμένο καλώδιο. (Ο δίσκος δούλεψε ως slave κανονικά σε άλλο PC)

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν χρειάζεται να το πώ... 
 ::  είμαι διαθέσιμος να βοηθήσω (αν και απο χθες το βράδυ είχα ένα ατύχημα που μου έκοψε την ευλιγισία...)

----------


## macstar

... όπως και χθες... φυσικά είμαι "μέσα"... αν και μάλλον συζητάς από παρα-βδομάδα... και μάλιστα αν δε φύγει ο Νίκος... ε;;;


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## v.t.b.

Προσφερομε για ενα Σ/Κ σκαναρισμα ... με λαπτοπ και kismet ...

----------


## v.t.b.

Δεδομένων και μιας δύο πρόσφατων εξελιξεων (μην αγχεστε ... πολύ ...), θα προτεινα μια συναντιση των ενδιαφερόμενων από την γύρο περιοχή για το σαββάτο απόγευμα.

----------


## lambrosk

Άντε να δούμε και τον καιρό να μας χαμογελά!  ::  
Τζίφος αυτο το ΣΚ ρεκλιάσαμε με τα κούλουμα, ήταν και άστατος ο καιρός...(πόναγε και η μέση του πατέρα μου)

----------


## macstar

> Άντε να δούμε και τον καιρό να μας χαμογελά!  
> Τζίφος αυτο το ΣΚ ρεκλιάσαμε με τα κούλουμα, ήταν και άστατος ο καιρός...(πόναγε και η μέση του πατέρα μου)


E... όχι και ρεκλιάσαμε  ::  Κοτζάμ link...  :: 

Είμαι φυσικά μέσα για βοήθεια όποτε χρειαστεί!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## lambrosk

Για την Δευτέρα μιλάω...  ::  
Αν λόγω προηγούμενου ξενυχτιού ξυπνήσεις στις 14.00 φάς και ξαναπέσεις για ύπνο μέχρι τις 19.00 αυτό τι είναι;;;  ::   ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Σάββατο στις 6 το απογευμα στην cult ...

----------


## macstar

> Σάββατο στις 6 το απογευμα στην cult ...


Πααάαααλι θα παρακολουθούμε τα χαμόγελα του Λάμπρου και της γνωστής-άγνωστης;; Χαχαχα! Άντε... και βρεθήκαμε εκεί λοιπόν... τι θα "παίξει";


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## stardust

Σάββατο 6? Ο Θεός κ η Παναγία!! 
Εγώ θα πρότεινα τα κλασικά ωράρια των meeting.

*Κυριακή 6:00 μ.μ*
Αν δε διαφωνεί και ο vtb!!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Για να δούμε ...
Έχω κανονίσει μάλλον Κυριακή να είμαι Πάτρα...

----------


## v.t.b.

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Εγώ να διαφονίσω ;;;;;!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Μα και βέβαια να διαφονίσω, αν το 'θετε  ::  

Πέραν, της πλάκας θα προτιμούσα μια σχετικη δραστηριότητα για να κανονίσουμε την μέρα που βολεύει τους περισότερους.

Σ.Σ> Προς χρήστη Macstar: Λίγο προσοχή πως γραφεις κάποια πράγματα σε open forums δεν σε ξέρουν όλοι ... ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ και αν είσουν εχθες μάλλον θα γελαγαν και τα φρύδια σου ...

----------


## macstar

> Σ.Σ> Προς χρήστη Macstar: Λίγο προσοχή πως γραφεις κάποια πράγματα σε open forums δεν σε ξέρουν όλοι ... ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ και αν είσουν εχθες μάλλον θα γελαγαν και τα φρύδια σου ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

> Σ.Σ> Προς χρήστη Macstar: Λίγο προσοχή πως γραφεις κάποια πράγματα σε open forums δεν σε ξέρουν όλοι ... ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ και αν είσουν εχθες μάλλον θα γελαγαν και τα φρύδια σου ...


Πάλι σερβητόρες κοιτάτε ρε? ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Πάλι σερβητόρες κοιτάτε ρε?


Και το Μαράκι? ποιος θα μας πει για αυτήν?

----------


## ablaz3r

Τελικά αύριο στις 6 είναι το meeting?

----------


## pavlidisd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> 
> Πάλι σερβητόρες κοιτάτε ρε?
> 
> 
> Και το Μαράκι? ποιος θα μας πει για αυτήν?


_off-topic_

Εεεεπππ!!! Κάτω τα χέρια από το Μαράκι! Είναι για μας τους νότιους...  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

> Τελικά αύριο στις 6 είναι το meeting?


Ναι.

----------


## racer

Σιγά μην ασχολιθούμε με το μαράκι σας  :: 

Οι βόρειες είναι ομορφότερες  ::

----------


## gt_hellas

Λογω υπηρεσιας στον ελληνικο στρατο δεν τα καταφερα να παραβρεθω στο meeting.
Ειχαμε καμμια εξελιξη; Θα συνδεθει κανενας προς τα κατω με Λαμπρο τελικα; (Αν ειπωθηκε τετοιο θεμα)
'Η απλως πηγατε για τις σερβιτορες;  ::  

Φιλικα,
Γιωργος

----------


## macstar

> 'Η απλως πηγατε για τις σερβιτορες;


Για σερβιτόρες... για σερβιτόρες...  ::   ::   ::  

Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## racer

Το Φέουδο Βριλησσίων
Τιμήμα δημοσίων σχέσεων

Το Φέουδο των Βριλησσίων προκυρίσει συνάντιση την Δευτέρα 28 Μαρτίου 2004 και ώρα 19:00.
Το μέρος της συνάντισης ορίζετε το γνωστό Cult cafe στην πλατεία ελευθερείας στα Βριλήσσια, δίπλα απο το video club Venus. 

Τα θέματα συζίτισης ορίζονται ώς εξής:
1. Προοπτικές εκατάστασης εξοπλησμού στην ταράτσα του salex.
2. Αναβάθμιση της ταράτσας του Hobbit
3. Επιπλέον έρευνα και συζίτιση περι της ταράτσας της 5όροφης πολυκατοικείας που βρήσκετε επι της οδού Αχχιλέως 1 και διαθέιτει 360 μοίρες θέα.

Στην συνάντιση κρίνετε απαραίτητο να παρεβρεθούνε τα ακόλουθα μέλη του φέουδου: 
salex, v.t.b., stardust, hobbit
επιθυμιτή η παρουσία των:
Nikolas, ablazer, ocean, papashark (μή ροτάς γιατί!)

Παρακαλούντε τα κρηθέντα ως απαράιτητα μέλη να ενημερόσουνε για το κατάληλο η ακατάληλο της προεπιλεγμένης ώρας με post εδωπέρα.


Μετα τιμής,

Ηλίας Φραπόγαλλος
Ειδικός γραμματέας Φέουδου Βρηλησσίων
tel: 6973209678

----------


## stardust

Εγώ μέσα.

----------


## v.t.b.

Αν και θα με κυνηγίσουν οι hobbit και lamprosk (είχαμε κανονίσει κάτι ...) με την προηπόθεση ότι θα παρεβρεθούν και σύμφωνη γνώμη των συν-φεουδομελών είμαι μέσα.

----------


## ggeorgan

Να βάλουμε ένα ακόμη θέμα στην ημερησία διάταξη :
Συγγραφή εγχειριδίου Νέας Ελληνικής ( ::  Βριλισιακής Ορθογραφίας για αποκλειστική χρήση από τα μέλη, φεουδάρχες και δουλοπαροίκους, του φεούδου Βριλισίων.

----------


## socrates

@vtb Τελικά είναι γραφτό να προκύπτει κάτι έκτακτο και να μην μπορούμε να κανούμε αύτο που είχαμε κανονίσει. Θα τηλεφωνηθω και με τον Λάμπρο να δούμε τι θα γίνει.

@Ggeorgan: ...και ένας ορθογράφος μπορεί να κάνει την δουλειά.

CU on Monday

----------


## papashark

> Στην συνάντιση κρίνετε απαραίτητο να παρεβρεθούνε τα ακόλουθα μέλη του φέουδου: 
> salex, v.t.b., stardust, hobbit
> επιθυμιτή η παρουσία των:
> Nikolas, ablazer, ocean, papashark (μή ροτάς γιατί!)


Ωχ....

Εάν ετοιμάζεστε να με ρίξετε και εσείς στην πυρά, θα πρέπει να κάνετε υπομονή, έχουν άλλη προταιρεότητα !  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Να βάλουμε ένα ακόμη θέμα στην ημερησία διάταξη :
> Συγγραφή εγχειριδίου Νέας Ελληνικής ( Βριλισιακής Ορθογραφίας για αποκλειστική χρήση από τα μέλη, φεουδάρχες και δουλοπαροίκους, του φεούδου Βριλισίων.


 :: 
Κα*γκουχ*τίνα
Ωραία, πάμε τώρα παρέα στα σκουπίδια  :: 
(το παρών παρακαλείσθε να το διαγράψετε)

----------


## Nikolas

> Το Φέουδο των Βριλησσίων προκυρίσει συνάντιση την Δευτέρα 28 Μαρτίου 2004 και ώρα 19:00.


Γκουχ Γκουχ 28 Μαρτιου ειναι Κυριακη, (το ξερω απο εγκυρες πληροφοριες)
Το meeting ειναι τελικα δευτερα Η κυριακη??

Και τις 2 μερες 50-50 να ερθω.

Νικολας

----------


## macstar

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Το Φέουδο των Βριλησσίων προκυρίσει συνάντιση την Δευτέρα 28 Μαρτίου 2004 και ώρα 19:00.
> 
> 
> Γκουχ Γκουχ 28 Μαρτιου ειναι Κυριακη, (το ξερω απο εγκυρες πληροφοριες)
> Το meeting ειναι τελικα δευτερα Η κυριακη??
> 
> Και τις 2 μερες 50-50 να ερθω.
> ...


Εμείς (vtb & macstar) θα είμαστε εκείνες τις ώρες ΚΑΙ τις δύο μέρες... στη Cult... έτσι και αλλιώς... άαααρα... μια χαρούλα μας φαίνεται  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## ekklisis

Η πληροφορία περί της ημερομηνίας επιβεβαιώθηκε. Η συνάντηση θα γίνει τη Δευτέρα, ότε θα έχουμε 29 και όχι 28 που γράφτηκε εκ παραδρομής.

[email protected]
Γραμματέας του Ειδικού Γραμματέως

----------


## racer

Δια τυχόν ορθογραφικά λάθη του φεουδάρχα Φραπόγαλλου απευθυνθείτε στην γραμματέα μου  :: 

Εγώ κομπιουτερικάριος σπούδασα :: 

Ηλίας Φραπόγαλλος,

Μέγας φεουδάράρχης Βριλησσίων
Τρανός δημηουργός εξωτερικών συμαχίων
Υπερμέγιστος εκπρόσοπος του υπερφεουδάραρχα ocean
Ειδικός γραμματέας φέουδου Βριλησσίων

----------


## macstar

> Ηλίας Φραπόγαλλος,
> 
> Μέγας φεουδάράρχης Βριλησσίων
> Τρανός δημηουργός εξωτερικών συμαχίων
> Υπερμέγιστος εκπρόσοπος του υπερφεουδάραρχα ocean
> Ειδικός γραμματέας φέουδου Βριλησσίων


Μάλιστα κύριε!


Ανδρέας ΣεξυΜπιΕσΝτις

Μέγας σκλάβος "ακουμπώ το πιάτο και παίζει" Βριλησσίων
Υπερμέγιστος "χαζο-φτιάχνω-λινκ-για-τους-άλλους-και-εγώ-τίποτα"
Υπέρμαχος υπερ-υπερασπιστής Μακ-ο-ος-Εξ Βριλησσίων

(Οτι-Οτι-Οτιδήποτε Βριλησσίων... μια που περισσότερο καιρό περνάω εκεί... παρά σπίτι μου τελικά!)

----------


## racer

Έτσι, έτσι, στο φέουδο των Βριλησσίων έχουμε και εξωτερικές μεταγραφές! ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Και πολλά Giga Παιδιά μου !!!!

Ο file server παίζει ????

---
Βαγγέλης Το-ΓκιγκαΜπιτ-είναι-Αργό 

Υπέρτατος BOFH Βριλησσίων (l-users Beware ...).
Τρανός ακουμπάω τα πιάτα και βγάζω λινκ Κάιρο <-> Βριλήσσια με το δάκτυλο.
Υπερ-δημιουργός File Servers και ανάγκης για δίσκους.
Πρόεδρος του Φέουδου Βριλησσίων/ανατολικής Φραπογαλλίας
Μέγιστος Ιδρυτής της Φραπεδογλώσσας του φέουδου.

Παράπονα στον κ. Γ.Γ. του φέουδου.

----------


## lambrosk

Και εγώ με την σειρά μου θα περάσω... αλλά όχι για πολύ γιατί έχω διάβασμα!
 ::  Διαβάζω linux = Προσπαθώ να παρακάμψω v.t.b.  ::   ::  


---------------------------------
Λάμπρος, Μέγας Άρχοντας Πυργο - σκαρφαλωτών!
Επίτιμο Μέλος της ομάδας "ακουμπώ το πιάτο και παίζει" Βριλησσίων 
Αντιπρόεδρος club "χαζο-φτιάχνω-λινκ-για-τους-άλλους-και-εγώ-τίποτα" (πρόεδρος Mac*  ::  )
Λάτρης υπερμαζοχισμού "κάνω σουρεαλιστικές πατέντες μπας και δουλέψει..."

----------


## macstar

> Και πολλά Giga Παιδιά μου !!!!
> 
> Ο file server παίζει ????
> 
> ---
> Βαγγέλης Το-ΓκιγκαΜπιτ-είναι-Αργό 
> 
> Υπέρτατος BOFH Βριλησσίων (l-users Beware ...).
> Τρανός ακουμπάω τα πιάτα και βγάζω λινκ Κάιρο <-> Βριλήσσια με το δάκτυλο.
> ...


Χαχαχαχα....! 2*1000BaseT σε Bonding... ίιιιισως φτάνουν για το τοπικό μας δίκτυο τελικά... αν και αυτό παίζει... (αλήθεια... λόγω των jumbo πακέτων.... είπαμε ίσως δεν είναι αποδοτικό... αλλά αν κάναμε 1x100 και 1x1000 σε Bonding...? Θα το έκανε αυτόματα ίσως; Χμμμμμ! NEW Project!)  ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως... ότι θα γέμιζα ένα RAID5 με 4x180GB (503 Usable) σε λιγότερο από 12 ώρες (βάζω και τα 180 που μετέφερα στο σπίτι)... εεεε ΔΕΝ το περίμενα ωωω μέγα φεουδάρχα Βαγγέλη Το-ΓκιγκαΜπιτ-Είναι-Αργό!!!





> Και εγώ με την σειρά μου θα περάσω... αλλά όχι για πολύ γιατί έχω διάβασμα!
>  Διαβάζω linux = Προσπαθώ να παρακάμψω v.t.b.   
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Λάμπρος, Μέγας Άρχοντας Πυργο - σκαρφαλωτών!
> Επίτιμο Μέλος της ομάδας "ακουμπώ το πιάτο και παίζει" Βριλησσίων 
> Αντιπρόεδρος club "χαζο-φτιάχνω-λινκ-για-τους-άλλους-και-εγώ-τίποτα" (πρόεδρος Mac*  )
> Λάτρης υπερμαζοχισμού "κάνω σουρεαλιστικές πατέντες μπας και δουλέψει..."


 ::  Αντιπρόεδρε... αφού εμείς δε "βγάζουμε" τίποτα... ας δώσουμε χαρά στα σκέλια... εεεεε συγνώμη... στα λινκ των άλλων... δεν είναι θέμα...  ::  

ΠΟΥ θα πάει; Θα γυρίσει ο τροχός... θα βγάλει λίνκ και ο φτωχός...  :: 

(Το ότι έχω 4 πιατο-feeder-α, 3 LinkSys, 1 340AP, 40μ WBC400 και τα συναφή... και δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή ούτε ένα working link... ΔΕΝ θα το σχολιάσω! ... Αλλά ούτε και τον 4μετρο πύργο σου που κοντέυει να γίνει 2ο σπίτι σου... αααα να βάλουμε ένα φούρνο μικροκυμάτων ίσως... εκεί στο σπίτι σου;


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας ΣεξυΜπιΕσΝτις
Υπερ-σκλάβος Βριλησσίων

ΥΓ: Τα παραπονά σας στον κ. Φεουδάρχη...

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> ]Και εγώ με την σειρά μου θα περάσω... αλλά όχι για πολύ γιατί έχω διάβασμα!
>  Διαβάζω linux = Προσπαθώ να παρακάμψω v.t.b.   
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Λάμπρος, Μέγας Άρχοντας Πυργο - σκαρφαλωτών!
> Επίτιμο Μέλος της ομάδας "ακουμπώ το πιάτο και παίζει" Βριλησσίων 
> ...


*Θα γυρίσει ο τροχός... θα βγάλει λίνκ και ο θαμένος!*

Πάει δεν πάει(ομοιοκαταληξία), ο Λάμπρος θα το λέει...

----------


## racer

Καλά, θα τα πούμε στις 19:00

Ηλίας Φραπόγαλλος
Μπλα, μπλα, μπλα ... κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## socrates

Βρε παιδιά...

Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά θα τρομάξετε όποιον νέο-και-άξιο-της-περιοχής, δει τα posts περί φεουδο-καταστάσεων!  ::  

Να πω λοιπόν ότι τα παραπάνω που δεν είναι κατανοητά στο 90% αυτών που διαβάζουν το forum είναι αποτέλεσμα της παρεΐστικης διάθεσης που μας διακατέχει. Είναι γνωστό ότι οι κομπιουτερό-πληκτοι θέλουν να μιλούν στην δικιά τους γλώσσα! (Σωκράτη...αντιστάσου!!!)

@Mc* Με'γεια ο νέος File Server... και καλά links  ::  

@vtb Αφού κάνεις το καλό  ::  κάντο καλά! Περιμένω στήσιμο file server στο Cult και ένα τραπεζάκι ρεζερβέ όπου θα βάζουμε τα laptop. To update θα γίνεται με αλλαγή των δίσκων ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα!

Η συνέχεια επί της cult...

Υ.Γ. Εγω πάντως εκφράζω τον μεσαίο χώρο...

----------


## ekklisis

Μεσαίο, ή κάτι προς το κοντό κύριε hobbit? Για να καταλάβετε, όσοι δεν μας ξέρετε, το φέουδό μας είναι μια χωριουδάρα περίπου σαν το Hobbiton. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε έχουμε και hobbits. Αλλά είναι πολυπολιτισμικό - πολυφυλετικό. Έχει και ψηλούς. και φτωχούς, και χοντρές, και μπλα, μπλα, μπλα. Άσχετο  ::

----------


## socrates

Απλά είμαστε ένα ανοιχτό δίκτυο... Το έχουμε αποδείξει αρκετές φορές και θα συνεχίσουμε να το αποδεικνύουμε και στο μέλλον.

@ekklisis... H επιλογή του 'Hobbit' ως nickname, είναι καθαρά προσωπική, και έχει προέλθει από τον καιρό που παίζαμε RPG στην Αγγλία (όπου είχα την πρώτη μου επαφή με τα βιβλία του Tolkin). Ένα απο τα πολλά στοιχεία της όλης ιστορίας ήταν ότι κάτι θεωρητικά μικρό και ασήμαντο μπορεί να παίξει ένα τόσο σημαντικό ρόλο. κλπ κλπ....

----------


## Nikolas

Φτου!!!!
με πηρε ο Υπνος και τωρα ξυπνησα.
Ελπιζω να μην εχασα τιποτα συγκλονιστικο.
Sorry guys

----------


## ekklisis

@hobbit: Σωστός, ελπίζω να μην πήρες το σχόλιό μου στραβά...

----------


## papashark

Έμαθα περάσατε καλά, κάνατε και ενδιαφέρουσες τεχνικές συζητήσεις (πάλι θα είχα άγνωστες λέξεις  ::  )

Ελπίζω στο επόμενο να μπορώ να ανέβω

Πάνος Φραπόγαλλος
Μέγας Επιτετραμένος του Μεγα Περιστηλίου
Ειδικός Βοηθός Γενικού Κλητήρα.

----------


## socrates

Η συζήτηση είναι γενική συνήθως, αλλά διαμορφώνεται ανάλογα με τα άτομα που παρευρίσκονται (συνήθως πάνω από δέκα κάθε φορά)... Η άτυπη 'ατζέντα' αρχικά περιλάμβαναι συζήτηση για την περιοχή μας αλλά όπως συνήθως γίνεται μονοπολήθηκε στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της γενικότερα από την επικαιρότητα του AWMN, κυρίως σε τεχνικά θέματα. 

Μια ευχάριστη - διαφορετική νότα έδωσε η παρουσία ενός παλιού, καλού και τεχνογνώστη μέλους του AWMN. Δεν αναφέρω όνομα γιατί απλά δεν ξέρω αν το θέλει ο ίδιος.

Υ.Γ. Τα της περιοχής μάλλον θα λυθούν κατ' ίδίαν αυτή την φορά και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα στις ταράτσες μας! (  ::  το προτιμώ)

----------


## ekklisis

Παιδιά, πότε θα κάνουμε ταρατσο-meeting?

----------


## tiger

Επειδή είμαι μάλλον από το 90% των υπολοίπων ανθρώπων των Βριλησσίων , θέλω απλά να στείλω ένα broadcast message για λήψη βοήθειας . Ενδιαφέρομαι να ασχοληθώ και έχω ήδη κάποιο απαραίτητο εξοπλισμο , αλλά σίγουρα χρειάζομαι βοήθεια . Εύχομαι κάποιος να ακούει ..........

btw : βλέπω Stardust από το υπόγειο του σπιτιού μου , γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι στην ταράτσα τα πράγματα είναι ανετα......

help...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ablaz3r

> btw : βλέπω Stardust από το υπόγειο του σπιτιού μου , γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι στην ταράτσα τα πράγματα είναι ανετα......


Πες μας nodeid για να μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε... Πάντως για να πιάνεις Stardust απο το υπόγειο μάλλον θα είσαι ΠΟΛΥ κοντά... Επίσης πες μας τι εξοπλισμό έχεις.

Υ.γ. Έχεις κάνει post σε λάθος θεματική ενότητα. Καλό θα είναι να γράφεις στο "Κόμβοι Βριλησσίων".

----------


## Nikolas

Καποια στιγμη μεσα σε αυτη τη βδομαδα , πρωι κατα προτιμιση θα ανεβω ταρατσα για εργασιες συντηρισης.
Αν βρισκετε κανενα θυμα, γκουχ γκουχ εθελοντης θα με βολευε να περναγε απο εδω για καμια ωριτσα.

Thanks lads

(By the way πειτε μου μεγιες τη νεα signature και τον νεο τιτλο  ::  )

----------


## racer

χαχαχαχα, not baaad, not baaad ::

----------


## ekklisis

Εξαρτάται για τι είδους δουλειά τον θέλεις τον εθελοντή και τι προσόντα πρέπει να έχει. π.χ. αν ανήκει στο αδύνατο φύλο, θα μπορεί να βοηθήσει, ή θέλεις κάποιον για χαμαλίκι;  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Νικόλα, γίνεται να λήψει ο πελάτςςς?  ::  

Περιμένω τηλέφωνο για το πότε ακριβώς.

----------


## ablaz3r

Ναύαρχε είμαι κ εγώ μέσα αλλά πριν την Παρασκευή δεν θα είμαι Αθήνα... Αν δεν το βιάζεσαι, ρίξε ένα call από Παρασκευή  ::

----------


## racer

> Εξαρτάται για τι είδους δουλειά τον θέλεις τον εθελοντή και τι προσόντα πρέπει να έχει. π.χ. αν ανήκει στο αδύνατο φύλο, θα μπορεί να βοηθήσει, ή θέλεις κάποιον για χαμαλίκι;


1. ΔΕΝ Θα τολμήσεις να ανέβεις στην ταράτσα του Νάβαρχου ΠιΝι!
2. Τους υπόλοιπους σας καθηστώ υπέυθυνους για την ακαιρεότητα της αδερφής μου


Ηλίας Φραπόγαλλος
Υπερμέγιστος Προστάτης και Θαυμαστής Αδύνατου Φύλου

Φέουδο Βριλησσίων
Βριλήσσια, Greece

----------


## ekklisis

Γιατί, τι έχει η ταράτσα του;;;

----------


## v.t.b.

Για αρχή ...
Δεν ειναι ταράτσα (τσα!!!!)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nikolas

Ναι ρε παιδια!! μην τρελαινεσται, απλα θελω ενα ατομο να κραταει το laptopaki και να μου λεει τα signal strength levels οσο κανω την σκοπευση.
Αν και για την ωρα παιζει να ανεβω μια με τον πατερα μου συνδιαζοντας και γενικη συντηριση ταρατσας (κατι κεραμιδια κατι σοβαδες , macStar ξερεις εσυ  ::  )
Ευχαριστω για τις προσφορες σας για βοηθεια και αν χρειαστω θα κανω αμεσο post.

news and updates will be posted as soon as possible

See ya all.

----------


## ekklisis

Για όποιον φοβάται για την υγεία μου, να σας πληροφορήσω πως έχω κόμβο σε κεραμοσκεπή  ::  (εκτός Αθηνών).

----------


## macstar

> Ναι ρε παιδια!! μην τρελαινεσται, απλα θελω ενα ατομο να κραταει το laptopaki και να μου λεει τα signal strength levels οσο κανω την σκοπευση.
> Αν και για την ωρα παιζει να ανεβω μια με τον πατερα μου συνδιαζοντας και γενικη συντηριση ταρατσας (κατι κεραμιδια κατι σοβαδες , macStar ξερεις εσυ  )
> Ευχαριστω για τις προσφορες σας για βοηθεια και αν χρειαστω θα κανω αμεσο post.
> 
> news and updates will be posted as soon as possible
> 
> See ya all.


ΓΚΟΥΧ! Γκουχ! Τελικά αυτή η άνοιξη... με... "πειράζει" ε;  :: 

Τι να ξέρω εγώ (γκουχ γκουχ) Νικόλα μου; Πάντως... να σημειωθεί στα πρακτικά ότι έχασα ένα 10άρι διαμαντοτρύπανο, πόνεσα ΠΟΛΥ με το κεραμίδι (και ΝΑΙ εννοώ στον κ**ο!!!) και παραλίγο να σπάσω το κεφάλι μου όταν κόλλησε το τρυπάνι πάνω στο *#@&Θ#-σίδερο...

Κατά τα άλλα... ναι Νικόλα μου...! Δεν μπορώ να περιμένω να ξανανέβω στη σκεπή σου  :: 



Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

(btw... αν εσύ είσαι ναύαρχος... εγώ που έχω απολυθεί από το ΠΝ είμαι αρχιναύαρχος Ε.Α. ε; χιχιχι)

----------


## socrates

Χμμμ άψογο!!!! Λέω να φτιάξουμε μια οργάνωση με ακτιβίστριες. Περιπέτεια μέσα στην πόλη! Τοποθέτηση πιάτου σε κεραμοσκεπή (με επίπεδα δυσκολίας). Ζητείται εκπαιδευτής!!!!  ::  

Νικόλα, ακόμα και αν αποφασίσεις να κάνεις την συντήρηση με τον πατέρα σου, κάνε μου ένα τηλέφωνο ώστε να σου δώσω feedback από την μεριά μου.

----------


## jabarlee

Πέστε μου πότε θέλετε να σας πάω offtopic....

----------


## macstar

> Πέστε μου πότε θέλετε να σας πάω offtopic....


Νομίζω... ΤΩΡΑ... είναι καλά... ααα και μια που θα το κάνεις... πέτα και το μισό topic http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6591 ...  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

ΥΓ: Έχουμε βέβαια τον Ηλία που θα το έκανε μόνος του (τον εαυτό του... και εμάς...  ::  )

----------


## racer

ναι ρε θα το κάνω (κάποτε). Βιάζετε κανεις? Άσε να βλέπουνε οτι είμαστε παρέα και να ζηλεύουνε! ::

----------


## socrates

Ωραία... σιγή ιχθύος!

Δεν μαζευόμαστε λέω εγώ στο γνωστό μέρος γιατί έχει περάσει καιρός από την τελευταία φορά (29 Μαρτίου) *και πάμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο*!

Όποιος έχει άλλη άποψη ας δει αυτό (http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=71803#71803)!

Παρακαλούνται οι Ocean, vtb, ablazer, stardust, Nikolas, και οι υπόλοιποι των Βριλησσίων να ορίσουμε μια ημερομηνία συνάντησης! Προτείνω ΣΚ ακούω προτάσεις!

To Φέουδο μας μάρανε!

----------


## lambrosk

MAZI ΣΟΥ,
ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ,
ΘΑ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙ!!!  ::   ::

----------


## ablaz3r

Εγώ μέσα για Σάββατο ή Κυριακή  :: 

edited:
Αυτός ο αλήτης ο Stardust με αντιγράφει!  ::

----------


## stardust

Εγώ μέσα για Σάββατο ή Κυριακή  ::  

edited: 
Αυτός ο αλήτης ο ablaz3r με αντιγράφει!  ::

----------


## racer

19 επιστέφω. Μέχρι τότε Μάλτα Γιόκ.

----------


## Nikolas

Δυστηχως Σ/Κ δεν θα μπορω μια και θα ειμαι κρητη.
Παρολα αυτα εχω καλα νεα. 16 του μηνα θα ειναι εδω το Cisco Power Injector που μου λειπει για να ξανα ανεβασουμε το link Nikolas-Ocean και να ξαναπαιζει ο κομβος μου στο 100%.

Αυτααααααααααααααα

----------


## lambrosk

Αν και κανονίζονται στησίματα το ΣΚ αν είναι να γίνει απόγευματάκι για να κάνουμε εκτίμηση της προόδου... εάν υπάρξει !
Συνεχίζω να είμαι αισιόδοξως πάντως!

----------


## socrates

> Αν και κανονίζονται στησίματα το ΣΚ αν είναι να γίνει απόγευματάκι για να κάνουμε εκτίμηση της προόδου... εάν υπάρξει !
> Συνεχίζω να είμαι αισιόδοξως πάντως!


Τα στησίματα προέχουν των meetings και πάντα είμαστε αισιόδοξοι (πρέπει να έχεις καλά αποθέματα αισιοδοξίας)! Το Σάββατο μάλλον θα είναι κλεισμένο και για μένα. Προτείνω συνάντηση την Κυριακή στις 6 στο Cult!

vtb, ocean, macstar (???)

----------


## socrates

Επειδή δεν βλέπω ιδιαίτερη απόκριση μέσω του forum αναφέρω, ότι θα συναντηθούμε κανονικά στο Cult στις 6! Όποιος θέλει να έρθει είναι ευπρόσδεκτος!

----------


## lambrosk

Εγώ τελικώς δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω, βρεθήκατε κουβεντιάσατε,τι έγινε?

----------


## socrates

Τελικά μαζευτήκαμε καμιά δεκαριά άτομα... αλλά επειδή έλειπαν κάποια συγκεκριμένα άτομα, δεν μπόρεσε να γίνει ένα σωστό BB Link Planning της περιοχής.

Τέθηκαν κάποια θέματα αλλά δεν υπήρχε κάποια συγκεκριμένη κατάληξη.

Εμείς Λάμπρο ελπίζω να τα πούμε και από κοντά εντός της εβδομάδας ώστε να συνεχίσουμε τα της σύνδεσης. Αυτά!!!

----------


## racer

Ρίξε μερικά θέματα Σωκράτη. Nα ετοιμάσουμε agenda για συνάντηση στο Π/Σ/Κ 21/23/23 του μήνα που θα έχω έρθει.

Θέματα που θέλω να συζητήσω εγώ:
1. Current network status
2. Network upgrades (να πετάξουμε ότι σάπιο έχουμε, όλο και κάποια Stella θα έχει μείνει)
3. Ysam και Ysam2 (με τις συνέπειες του)
4. Πιθανόν να χρειαστώ βοήθεια για το MSc project μου, θα ήθελα να δω ποιος μπορεί/ενδιαφέρετε να βοηθήσει
5. Τον κακόμοιρο τον lampro, ένα χρόνο προσπαθεί το παιδι

----------


## lambrosk

> 5. Τον κακόμοιρο τον lampro, ένα χρόνο προσπαθεί το παιδι


Επειδή το νόημα το είχα πιάσει απο νωρίς, και χαλαρά το πάω (ανάλογα με τον χρόνο μου), και σωστό θέλω να το κάνω, και χαλαρά το έχω πάρει...

Πλέον μπορώ να έχω ένα παραπάνω επίπεδο σθένους λόγω της ανεσης του σπιτικού Ιντερνετ που απολαμβάνω και μπορώ να οργανωθώ έτσι καλύτερα και όχι κλέβοντας πλέον πολύτιμο χρόνο απο την δουλειά μου που μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα...

Το παν είναι η ψυχολογία και έχουμε το κεφάλι ψηλά, 
Ηλία χάνεις μπάνια εδώ έλα γρήγορα...  ::

----------


## racer

Το Φέουδο Βριλησσίων 
Τμήμα δημοσίων σχέσεων 

Το Φέουδο των Βριλησσίων προκηρύσσει συνάντηση το Σάββατο 22 Μαΐου 2004 και ώρα 19:00. 
Το μέρος της συνάντησης ορίζετε το γνωστό Cult cafe στην πλατεία ελευθέριας στα Βριλήσσια, δίπλα από το video club Venus. 

Τα θέματα συζήτησης ορίζονται ως εξής (κατά σειρά προτεραιότητας):
1. Current network status 
2. Ysam και Ysam2 (με τις συνέπειες του) 
3. Τον κακόμοιρο τον lamprosk, ένα χρόνο προσπαθεί το παιδί
4. LimaH και Blitz, προοπτικές ανάπτυξης/αλλαγής
5. Εισαγωγή στους νέους που πιθανόν να έρθουνε
7. Upgrade των ysam σε επίσημο δουλοπάροικο του Φέουδου (=Γιάννη κερνάς τον cafe)
6. Network upgrades (να πετάξουμε ότι σάπιο έχουμε, όλο και κάποια Stella θα έχει μείνει) 

Στην συνάντηση *κρίνετε απαραίτητο* να παρευρεθούνε οι ακόλουθοι Φεουδάρχες Βριλησσίων: *v.t.b., stardust, hobbit*
Οι fellow-φεουδάρχες: *lamprosk, enaon, LimaH*
O νεοσύλλεκτος *ysam*

Επιθυμητή η παρουσία των υπερ-κιφινών: 
Nikolas, ocean

Παρακαλούνται τα κρηθέντα ως απαραίτητα μέλη όπως ενημερώσουνε για το κατάλληλο η ακατάλληλο της προεπιλεγμένης ώρας με post δωπέρα. 

Η συνάντηση είναι ανοιχτή σε όλους και φυσικά ανοιχτή στους νέους (οποιασδήποτε περιοχής) που επιθυμούνε να παραβρεθούνε. (αρκεί να έρθουνε διαβασμένοι.)


Μετά τιμής, 

Ηλίας Φραπόγαλλος 
Ειδικός γραμματέας Φέουδου Βριλησσίων 
tel: 6973209678

----------


## lambrosk

Ξέχασες τον Αντρέα με την 24άρα του  ::  !

----------


## Nikolas

Με χαρα σας λεω οτι θα παραυρεθω μετα της συνοδειας μου.
 ::  see ya there

----------


## racer

> Ξέχασες τον Αντρέα με την 24άρα του  !


Δεν τον ξέχασα, θα έρθει έτσι κι αλλιώς :: 


ΥΓ: Εννοείται ότι ο meeting είναι ανοιχτό ΚΑΙ σε συνοδευόμενους AWMN-ιτες!ΚΑι ότι εγώ φυσικά θα έρθω με την Έλλη μου :: 


Βριλήσσια, Φεουδαρχία, Πρωτοπορία, Τεχνολαγνία!

----------


## ysam

Μάλιστα μάλιστα....

σιγά μην σε κεράσω και καφέ, το πολύ μια *γκαζόζα* για το καλοσήρθες.

Αιντε άιντε έλα επιτέλους να τελειώνουμε.. μου θες και PhD.

-Γιάννης

----------


## ocean

Νικόλα θα φίαξεις επιτέλους το AP σου ???
Το Link δέν παίζει εδω και 1.5 μήνα ....  ::  




> Με χαρα σας λεω οτι θα παραυρεθω μετα της συνοδειας μου.
>  see ya there

----------


## nvak

Θα έρθω και εγώ, αφού έτσι και αλλιώς ανήκω στο φέουδο, σαν φρουρός της νοτιοανατολικής Πύλης.  ::   ::

----------


## salex

Παίδες, ωραία τα φραπεδομίτινγκ αλλά έτσι δουλειά δεν γίνεται.
Η ώρα με τους καφέδες καλά περνά αλλά δεν προσφέρονται για τίποτε περισσότερο οι συναντήσεις αυτές. Μέχρι στιγμής σε 3 συναντήσεις το συμπέρασμα ήταν ουδέν. Αν θέλετε να κάνετε κάτι πάρτε το απόφαση και συναντηθείτε. Αν όχι τότε απλά πάμε για καφέ/μάσα/καλοπέραση, αλλά μην τα μπλέκετε όλα μαζι.

Όσο για το φέουδο των Βριλησσίων, ωραίο ακούγεται, αλλά δεν είναι ειρωνία που υπάρχει μόνο ο καημένος ο stardust; Γιατί άλλο δεν βλέπω τριγύρω που να έχει clients.
Το γιατί βρείτε το μόνοι σας οι υπόλοιποι φεουδάρχες...

Τα σέβη μου,
Στέλιος

----------


## ysam

Ωραία άρα ήρθε η ώρα να βάλεις εσύ ένα AP. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## racer

> Παίδες, ωραία τα φραπεδομίτινγκ αλλά έτσι δουλειά δεν γίνεται.
> Η ώρα με τους καφέδες καλά περνά αλλά δεν προσφέρονται για τίποτε περισσότερο οι συναντήσεις αυτές. Μέχρι στιγμής σε 3 συναντήσεις το συμπέρασμα ήταν ουδέν. Αν θέλετε να κάνετε κάτι πάρτε το απόφαση και συναντηθείτε. Αν όχι τότε απλά πάμε για καφέ/μάσα/καλοπέραση, αλλά μην τα μπλέκετε όλα μαζι.
> 
> Όσο για το φέουδο των Βριλησσίων, ωραίο ακούγεται, αλλά δεν είναι ειρωνία που υπάρχει μόνο ο καημένος ο stardust; Γιατί άλλο δεν βλέπω τριγύρω που να έχει clients.
> Το γιατί βρείτε το μόνοι σας οι υπόλοιποι φεουδάρχες...
> 
> Τα σέβη μου,
> Στέλιος


Έχει έρθει ο salex ποτέ σε συνάντιση και δεν τον πρόσεξα?

----------


## socrates

@racer, Ο Στέλιος από όσο ξέρω έχει έρθει σε δύο meeting (στο ένα ήσουν και εσύ)!

@salex, Στέλιο μην δυναμιτίζεις την κατάσταση! Προσπαθούμε να βρούμε λύση και εσύ δεν βοηθάς! Είσαι νέος και δεν θυμάσαι τα πρώτα meetings της περιοχής, και το τι είχαμε στήσει τότε, και πόσες ώρες δουλειάς έπεσαν.

Όσον αφορά τις προτεραιότητες να ξέρεις ότι πρώτα πρέπει να φτιάχνονται σταθερά BB Links και μετά να μπαίνουν clients! Στην περιοχή υπάρχουν 2 AP (εγώ που ήμουν νομίζεις συνδεδεμένος τόσο καιρό?). Το ότι υπάρχει πλέον πρόβλημα στον κόμβο του Νικόλα είναι γνωστό, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι δεν λύνεται! Και θα λυθεί ακριβώς με ένα meeting όπως το επόμενο αρκεί να έρθουν τα άτομα που πρέπει!

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα meetings, αλλά η έλλειψη συνεννόησης όταν αυτή υπάρχει!

----------


## HdkiLLeR

racer:

Εγώ δεν έχω πρόσκληση; τσ τσ τσ...απαράδεκτος! 

Και έχω έρθει και στα περισσότερα meetings...

ΥΓ:Μήπως μου κρατάς μούτρα απο τότε που σου είχα πεί πως το rover δεν πήγαινε μια; - Πλάκα κάνω ε!

----------


## Angelos

Δυστυχώς, δε θα καταφέρω να έρθω στο meet αν και με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα να βοηθήσω στην ανάπτυξη του awmn στη περιοχή γιατί λόγω εργασίας θα είμαι στο εξωτερικό μέχρι το Δεκέμβριο. Το σπίτι θα είναι έτοιμο εκείνο το καιρό και τότε θα μπορέσουμε να τα πούμε αναλυτικά...

Με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω όμως νέα απο τη συνάντηση που θα έχετε.

Φιλικά,
Άγγελος.

----------


## racer

> racer:
> 
> Εγώ δεν έχω πρόσκληση; τσ τσ τσ...απαράδεκτος! 
> 
> Και έχω έρθει και στα περισσότερα meetings...
> 
> ΥΓ:Μήπως μου κρατάς μούτρα απο τότε που σου είχα πεί πως το rover δεν πήγαινε μια; - Πλάκα κάνω ε!


Δεν ασχολούμαστε με Saxo-ralla στα Βριλήσσια, είμαστε Φεουδάρχες με Ferrari και Κομπρέσορες εμείς! Άντε :: 

Σοβαρά τώρα, σταματήστε να γρινιάζετε για το ποιόν δεν κάλεσα, ΟΛΟΥΣ τους κάλεσα, απλά έγραψα όσους πρέπει να έρθουνε οπωσδήποτε ::

----------


## ggeorgan

HdkiLLeR,
Σε παρακαλώ και εγώ, ατομικώς, να έλθεις οπωσδήποτε. Σάββατο, 22 Μαΐου 2004, ώρα 19:00 στο Cult, Πλατεία Ελευθερίας στα Βριλίσια.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Σ΄ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση σου και ενοείται πως θα προσπαθήσω να παρεβρεθώ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση παραπάνω πλάκα έκανα στον racer(μου αρέσει να τον πειράζω για το roveraki του  ::  ).

----------


## Nikolas

@Ocean εχεις δικιο. Χθες εφτασε το power injector και ειναι κιολας στα χερια του Βαγγελη ωστε να στισει το ΑΡ και να το ανεβασω το Σ/Κ ωστε να αποκατασταθει το link.

more details στο meeting ελπιζω.

----------


## socrates

> @Ocean εχεις δικιο. Χθες εφτασε το power injector και ειναι κιολας στα χερια του Βαγγελη ωστε να στισει το ΑΡ και να το ανεβασω το Σ/Κ ωστε να αποκατασταθει το link.
> 
> more details στο meeting ελπιζω.


... εγώ ελπίζω όταν βρεθούμε στο meeting, να είναι σε λειτουργία το link!  ::

----------


## pg

Παιδια γεια χαρα

Ειμαι ο PG (2645). Μένω σύνορα Μελίσσια-Βριλήσσια και οπως σίγουρα καταλάβατε ειμαι νέος στο AWMN και στα ασύρματα δικτυα, οχι ομως και στο χώρο των υπολογιστων  ::  . 
Προσπαθώ εδω και ενα μήνα περίπου να συνδεθώ αλλά δεν εχω καταφέρει και πολλά πράγματα.
Αναρωτιέμαι αν κάποιος σαν εμένα ειναι ευπρόσδεκτος στη συνάντηση που κανονίζετε για το Σάββατο.

Φιλικά
Πάνος

----------


## socrates

@pg, Φυσικά είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος!

----------


## ablaz3r

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στο meeting αφού θα είμαι εκδρομή με την σχολή (Μύκονος)  ::  ! Θα στείλω όμως τους αντιπροσώπους μου  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στο meeting αφού θα είμαι εκδρομή με την σχολή (Μύκονος)  ! Θα στείλω όμως τους αντιπροσώπους μου


  ::  Προς παραδειγματισμό και συμμόρφωση....

Αν άλλο μέλος του φέουδου πάει Μύκονο και δεν έχει κλείσει θέσεις και για το υπόλοιπο Φέουδο,
την *3η φορά* που θα το κάνει,
*καθαιρείται* απο το αξίωμα του "ασύρματου Cult-o-φραπόγαλου" και πέρνει το αξίωμα του "ενσύρματου(στην μπρίζα κοινώς) leecher σε μπικίνι".

Και *Lee*(-ν-)*ch-άρεται* απο τους υπόλοιπους του Φέουδου αν δεν επιστρέψει με τουλάχιστον 2 Backbone (  ::   ::   ::  ) links απο την Μύκονο...  ::  

Το θέμα θα τεθέι το απόγευμα για ψήφισμα...  ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Τελικά είναι η τρίτη φορά που δεν καταφέρνω να παραστώ στη συνάντηση  ::  
Δυστυχώς πάλι έμπλεξα με πελάτη Σαββατιάτικα. 
Ενημερώστε με για τά σχέδια που συζητήθηκαν. Απο μεριάς μου έχω ελεύθερα δύο interfaces για προσωρινή ή μόνιμη σύνδεση σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες της περιοχής. Πρόβλημα έχω με το κανάλι 7 γιατί έχω δύο interfaces ( stardust και bliz ) που παίζουν σ΄ αυτό ( δύο netgear στο ίδιο motherboard !!! ).

----------


## Nikolas

Ευχαριστα νεα σας εχω.
Το Cisco μου ειναι πλεων μια χαρουλα. (nothing that a reset cant fix ) και αυριο θα μπει στο ΒΒ link με Οcean. 
Με Λιγη τυχη θα ειναι ολα ΟΚ αυριο.
@Ocean εχε το νου σου αυριο για να γυρισεις το ΑΡ σου σε client λιγο μετα το μεσημερακι. αν και θα σε παρω τηλ μολις το ανεβασω και ολα ειναι καλα.

----------


## socrates

@Nikolas, Δηλαδή δεν θα έρθουμε με τα ρόπαλα στο σπίτι, για να σηκώσουμε πάλι το link και να σε περιλάβουμε  ::   ::   ::   ::  

@απόντες, Όλα πήγαν καλά! Μαζεύτηκε λαός, και έγιναν ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις! Δρομολογήθηκαν ενέργειες, και ξεκαθαρίστηκαν κάποια πράγματα! Ένας από τους σκοπούς είναι η ένωση της ευρύτερης περιοχής Βριλησσίων με την ευρύτερη περιοχή Ζωγράφου... μέσω εναλλακτικών ανατολικών διαδρομών!

Πιθανές BB διαδρομές... 

*-1-*


```
ocean -                      - Lamprosk ~ ... 
       > socrates - GAslan < 
ysam  -                      ~ ysam2 - ...
```

*-2-*


```
        - nikolas ~ ablaz3r - stardust ~ nvak - Bliz - ...
ocean <            (ή)
        ~ ablaz3r - stardust ~ nvak - Bliz - ...
```

*Σημ.*
Οι συνδέσεις με '~' είναι υπό εξέταση/συζήτηση (κυρίως επειδή έλειπαν οι εμπλεκόμενοι, ή δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί δοκιμές)!

Σε εκρεμότητα το link ablaz3r ~ Nikolas.

Το link stardust - Bliz μάλλον θα σπάσει σε stardust ~ nvak - Bliz!

Εξέταση εξόδου βορειότερα προς LimaH!

Αν κάποιος θέλει να διορθώσω ή να προσθέσω κάτι στα παραπάνω ας μου στείλει pm!

----------


## ysam

Εγώ να προσθέσω ότι το ysam - limah είναι μια πυθανή διέξοδος αλλά το AP του limah είναι με μία omni και δεν το πιάνω καλά.

Άρα με ένα κοντινό link (ocean? socrates? ysam?) προς το limah θα έχουμε μία ακόμα διέξοδο από το "brilissia complex" (σύμπλεγμα βριλησσίων και λοιπόν περιχώρων) 

Επίσης συνδέθηκα και στο AP του nikola με επιτυχία.

Αααα και για να μην το ξεχάσω το πιο ενδιαφέρον clue τελικά για μένα (no offense) ήταν η συζήτηση που είχαμε με τον Ocean για telescopes. Επιτέλους θα αρχίσουμε τις εξορμήσεις στα βουνά.. (... Θα πάρω τα βουνά.. που λένε.. ) 

-Γιάννης

----------


## racer

> το "brilissia complex" (σύμπλεγμα βριλησσίων και λοιπόν περιχώρων)


Απ το Φέουδο δηλαδή! :: 

Εγώ έχω υποσχεθεί ένα scan για σήμερα αλλα μόλις γύρισα σπίτι οπότε είναι λίγο αδύνατο...μάλλον θα το κάνω αύριο απόγευμα.

----------


## ocean

Σήμερα μετά απο αρκετα ανεβοκατεβάσματα στην ταράτσα και δοκιμές με δύο διαφορετικά WAP11 (Ver 1.1 και Ver 2.6) είδα οτι τα συγκεκριμένα Linksys δεν μπορούν με τίποτα να παίξουν σαν client επάνω στο cisco 352 που έβαλε ο Nikolas σε αντικατάσταση του Linksys του.  :: 

Αν κανείς εχει καμμιά ιδέα ας βοηθήσει (αν και το έψαξα και στο Internet και είδα οτι και άλλοι έχουν πρόβλημα με τον συγκεκριμένο συνδιασμό)....

Επόμενο βήμα είναι να ανεβάσω το 340 μου (που τώρα είναι στο link μου με τον Racer και να δοκιμάσω να το βάλω στην θέση του Linksys). 

θα το κάνω αυριο το απόγευμα, αλλα αν δεν παίξει και αυτό, θα πρέπει να βάλουμε Linksys απο την μεριά του Nikola....

Υπομονή.....





> Αααα και για να μην το ξεχάσω το πιο ενδιαφέρον clue τελικά για μένα (no offense) ήταν η συζήτηση που είχαμε με τον Ocean για telescopes. Επιτέλους θα αρχίσουμε τις εξορμήσεις στα βουνά.. (... Θα πάρω τα βουνά.. που λένε.. ) 
> -Γιάννης


Ναι Ναι Ναι !!!

----------


## LimaH

Το LimaH AP το έπιασες ?

----------


## racer

Πήγα ταράτσα αλλα με πρόδωσε ο netstumbler. Υπομονή λίγο ::

----------


## ysam

Δεν φταίει αυτό αλλά το ότι είσαι άσχετος, σκουρισμένος, αδιάβαστος και όλα τα σχετικά. Που πας βρε ξεβράκοτος στα .... εεπ.  :: 

Παρακαλώ τους εκ του φέουδου να αλλάξουν αμέσως αυτόν τον άσχετο με τον μισό link (Ούτε ένα λινκ σωστό δεν έχεις, ας είναι καλά ο ocean), από την θέση που είναι για παραδειγματισμό.

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

Εγώ ένα έχω να πω! O Γιάννης (ysam) ως γνώστης (της αμαρτωλής ζωής του φεουδάρχα), δικαιούται να μιλάει! 

Όσο για το μισό link... αν ήταν σε άλλο σημείο ο Ηλίας (racer) θα είχε κάνει τα links που του αναλογούν! Ηλία έχεις ένα μήνα ακόμα να διαψεύσεις τον Γιάννη... και να κάνεις την υπέρβασή σου!  ::

----------


## racer

Τς, τς, τς ... ακόμα δεν τον χρήσαμε καλα καλα, θέλει να σφετερηστεί τον θρόνο του φέουδου!

----------


## ysam

Αν εννοείς εμένα, κάνεις ένα τεράστιο λάθος.. Δεν θέλω να έχω εγώ σχέση με αυτά. 

Άσε που εγώ ανοίκω στο Μαρούσι και μεγάλη η χάρη που σου κάνω.  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## ekklisis

Συγνώμη κύριοι, για τα meetings εδώ είναι το thread?

----------


## ysam

Αν το λέει ο τίτλος?

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

Ας το περάσει ο racer μια σκούπα... και ας χωρίσει τα μηνύματα στα σωστά topic.

----------


## racer

Εγώ λέω να το ξηλόσω όλο. Έτσι κι αλιώς δεν έχει τίποτα σημαντηκό εδώ. Διαφωνεί κανείς?

----------


## wiresounds

Παιδιά για meetings δεν ειναι αυτό το thread ; Γιατί δεν το πάτε ολόκληρο στα meetings;

----------


## ekklisis

Μην το ξηλώσεις, έχουν γραφτεί ιστορικά πράγματα εδώ πέρα!

----------


## racer

Διέσπασα λίγο το thread, εύαλα την ανακοίνωση για το μίτινγκ αύριο στη θ. ενότητα 'meeting μηνός'. Αυτο θα φάει ξύλομα σύντομα  ::

----------

